# Anwendung mit anderer Java-Version Starten



## krihue (31. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

einige unserer Anwendungen laufen noch mit Java 1.4... Nun habe ich aber eine Anwendung in 1.5.0.5 geschrieben und compiliert. Kann man nun Java 1.5 und 1.4 parallel laufen lassen und beim Aufruf meiner Anwendung das Anwenden der  Java-Version 1.5.0.5 mitteilen (default sollte aber 1.4. bleiben) ?

Den Paramter "version:" (javaw -jar meinjar.jar version:1.5.0.5) habe ich schon probiert, kann aber nicht nachvollziehen, ob er korrekt greift. Habt ihr Tipps?

Gruß Kristian


----------



## lokiht (31. Mrz 2006)

Hmm. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deine Frage richtig verstanden habe. Du möchtest zur Laufzeitwenn bestimmte Klassen benutzt werden zwischen 1.4 und 1.5 wechseln? Je nachdem, welche Version du in der Klasse benutzt hast?


----------



## krihue (31. Mrz 2006)

Nein. Standardmäßig sollen alle anderen Java-Apps die Version 1.4 nutzen, wie es ja auch eingestellt ist. 
Nun stelle ich mir vor, noch eine Java-Version (1.5.0.5 oder 6) nebenbei zu installieren und diese meiner eigenen Anwendung beim Start mitzuteilen. Also ungefähr so "javaw -jar meinjar.jar version:1.5.0.5".


----------



## Sanix (31. Mrz 2006)

wieso Java 1.5 ist doch abwärtskompatibel, wieso willst du verschiedene drauftun?


----------



## krihue (31. Mrz 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso Java 1.5 ist doch abwärtskompatibel, wieso willst du verschiedene drauftun?



Das habe ich mir auch gedacht aber unsere Dienstleister haben da wohl einige Bedenken.  :bahnhof:


----------



## norman (31. Mrz 2006)

java -cp /*pfad zum gewünschten jre-bin */ deineKlasse

oder? ???:L


----------



## tingel (4. Apr 2006)

krihue hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> Den Paramter "version:" (javaw -jar meinjar.jar version:1.5.0.5) habe ich schon probiert, kann aber nicht nachvollziehen, ob er korrekt greift.
> [...]



Schreib einfach am Anfang deines Programmes ein

```
System.out.println(System.getProperty("java.version"));
```
Damit siehst du dann welche Version der Runtime verwendet wird.

Ansonsten liegt die verschiedenen Runtimes in unterschiedlichen Verzeichnissen. Die kannst du doch einfach verwenden. Z.B.:
C:\Programme\Java\1.4\bin\javaw.exe -jar meineJar14.jar
C:\Programme\Java\1.5\bin\javaw.exe -jar meineJar15.jar


----------



## thE_29 (4. Apr 2006)

Man kann zwar mit -version:1.5.2 sagen das er explizit diese Version nehmen soll (wenn die JRE installiert ist) aber ich glaube er macht trotzdem mit der normalen JRE weiter!


Den, unter Java 1.5 hat der JFileChooser eine andere Komponenteneinstellung!


Rufe ich jetzt aber so das Programm auf

java -version:1.4.2 -jar bla.jar 

So, hat er trotzdem die Reihenfolge eines 1.5 JFileChooser (bei java.version via System.getProp.. liefert er 1.4.2 zurück ^^)


Am besten das machen was tingel sagt, dann kann man auch sicher sein, das die richtige JRE/JDK ausgeführt wird!


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Apr 2006)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wieso Java 1.5 ist doch abwärtskompatibel, wieso willst du verschiedene drauftun?


Ganz und gar nicht! Code, der mit Java 1.5 kompiliert wurde, kann nicht mit Java 1.4.x interpretiert werden.


----------



## thE_29 (4. Apr 2006)

Also, das wäre mir neu ^^

Mein JBuilder läuft auf JDK 1.5 nur benutze ich keine 1.5 Dinger und es wird im 1.4.2er genauso ausgeführt (ich teste nochmal!)


----------

